# Fluval 29 gallon long rimless



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of my 29 gallon planted tank through three stages. Never posted before so thought give it shot. Running quad T5s and co2, adding atomizer soon. Livestock 2 gold rams, 25 or so cardinals, couple of Plecos and cherry/fire shrimp.

Initial setup Odyssea DUAL T5HO lighting.



New light NOVA EXTREME QUAD T5s.



CURRENT LOOK. Addition of more plants and moss.


ALL PLANTS SEEN ARE AVAILABLE CHECK MY PLANT LIST IN FRESHWATER SECTION UNDER DEE's PLANT LIST.

THANKS


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks jaysan, thinking about ripping out the backdrop cause it's bubbling. Don't know, what you think? Kind of given up a little when plants filled in lol could use a trim.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Great to see the evolution of the tank. Not planting your plants?

Were those Erios in the earlier pics? Or young Blyxas?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, those are just young blyxa japonica. Would like to pick up some erios, but got to make some room first.


----------

